# Wasserkühlung mit Durchlaufkühler - mit Radiator oder ohne?



## DaPopCOH (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Weil ich mal wieder basteltrieb habe ,habe mir mal einen Durchlaufkühler bestellt (halea 1500=790 Watt kälteleistung). Gekühlt wird ein 5950x und eine rtx 3090.

Jetzt bin ich mir grade unsicher  ob es Sinn macht, zusätzlich zum durchlaufkühler  meinen Mora im System zu belassen.
Meine Idee war, den Kühler bei oder knapp  unter Raumtemperatur zu betreiben.
Also der Loop wäre dann Pumpe, 3090, 5950x, mora, durchlaufkühler.
Ich dachte mir die Hardware heizt das Wasser auf,  der Moras kühlen es dann fast auf Raumtemperatur und der Kühler springt dann nur sporadisch an  wenns der Mora nicht mehr packt das wasser auf raumtemperatur zu halten.


Meine Frage ist jetzt  macht das Sinn oder Heiz ich mit den moras das Wasser dann eigentlich am Ende nur auf, weil das delta zu gering ist zwischen Hardware und Mora?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2022)

Macht wenig Sinn. Für die Kosten eines Durchlaufkühlers kannst du dich mit konventionellen Radiatoren bis auf 1-2-3 K an die Raumtemperatur annähern und das ohne den Lärm und den Stromverbrauch zu haben. Umgekehrt kannst du mit dem Chiller nur 1-2-3 K unter Raumtemperatur gehen, wenn du am "heißen" Ende des Kreislaufes noch darüber liegen und nenneswert Abwärme durch den Mora abführen möchtest. Also bringt dir diese Bauweise keine Vorteile gegenüber einer konventionellen, groß dimensinierten Wasserkühlung.

Durchlaufkühler lohnen sich temperaturtechnisch erst, wenn man spürbar unter Raumtemperatur will. Dann ist aber auch das warme Ende des Kreislaufes unter Raumtemperatur und der Mora würde zur Klimaanlage, die zusätzliche Wärme in den Kreislauf bringt. Bei Daumen*Pi 500 W Wärmeeintrag (abzüglich Teilauslastung in Spielen zuzüglich OC) wird es ohnehin schon schwer, dauerhaft niedrige Temperaturen zu erzielen – seine Maximalleistung bringt ein Chiller nur bei einem Delta von 0 K. Man sollte also spürbar überdimensionieren oder muss mit einem über längere Zeit vorgekühlten Reservoir arbeiten, dass sich dann bei Auslastung des Systems stetig aufheizt.


----------



## DaPopCOH (24. Juni 2022)

joa  macht sinn.  allerdings ist natürlich auch klar, dass es bei dem projekt nicht um effizienz, sondern um effektivität geht  sonst hätt ich ne luftkühlung mit nem ndh 15 oder so. 
ich wollte nur erstmal ein alltagstaugliches system bauen, das einerseits natürliich massiv overkill sein soll, andererseits aber keine isolierung erfordert. 
der mora muss ja auch nicht unbedingt im loop bleiben, war nur so eine idee, damit der durchlaufkühler aus stromverbrauchsgründen nicht dauerhaft anspringen muss. 
 und es ist auch nicht so, dass ich partout nich unter raumtemperatur will, hab mich nur noch nicht ausreichend mit dem thema isolierung auseinander gesetzt.
gibt es deines wisssens irgendwo einen guide, wie man das am besten macht?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2022)

Ich habe jedenfals noch keinen geschrieben. 
Wenn du den Chiller nur gelentlich nutzen möchtest, sind Schnelltrennkupplungen vielleicht eine Idee. Für den Mora ohnehin empfehlenswert und wenn man ein zweites Paar an den Chiller hängt, kann man die Kühllösung einfach tauschen. Ein automatischer Wechsel von herkömmlicher Kühlung auf Sub-Ambient wäre wesentilch aufwendiger, da ist schon das Kriterium ein Problem. Wenn du Strom sparen, nur ein bisschen unter Raumtemperatur kühlen und vor allem Basteln willst, könntest du den Chiller auch allgemein durch eine Verdunstungskühlung (aka Bong-Kühler) + Wärmetauscher ersetzen. Die sind seit 20 Jahren ziemlich out und im Winter nicht zu gebrauchen (da stellt man dann den Mora raus^^), aber auch ziemlich billig, ziemlich sparsam und sie kühlen aufgrund des Prinzips nur bis knapp über den Taupunkt.


----------



## Duke711 (24. Juni 2022)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt  macht das Sinn oder Heiz ich mit den moras das Wasser dann eigentlich am Ende nur auf, weil das delta zu gering ist zwischen Hardware und Mora?



Wenn das Wasser erst von Radiatoren vorgekühlt wird und nicht unter der Raumtemperatur fällt dann macht es Sinn.


----------

